# Bonus weeks



## soldiergrl (May 29, 2008)

I just signed up for an dae account and was looking at the bonus weeks and saw some for 49, 99, 199 all well within my budget so if i understand correctly i can purchase a bonus week for the listed price, lets just say 99.00 and i dont have to use my week? is there an exchange fee for these bonus weeks? If this is true and it's that easy and that reasonable i am on cloud nine i am quite new to the whole time share thing so i am trying to make the best out of an impulsive decision to buy. So far given what i have learned and seeing how reasonable these vacations are priced i may have made alright decision after all


----------



## Ask DAE (May 29, 2008)

Yes - you are correct. No deposit and no limit on how many bonus weeks you can book! You just have to be a timeshare owner to become a member. Congratulations on your recent timeshare purchase. Don't ever hestitate to contact us directly. We are here to help.


----------



## mamiecarter (May 31, 2008)

*Dae Bonus weeks : Best Deal in the Vacation Industry!!!*

These DAE bonus weeks are the best deals I have ever seen.I have taken several and really enjoyed them. Combining frugality and luxury is my idea of heaven.


----------



## beanb41 (May 31, 2008)

If one uses bonus weeks carefully one can avoid the necessity to purchase additional weeks of time share


----------



## rsnash (Nov 4, 2008)

Is anyone else having issues seeing currently seeing DAE bonus weeks? I keep getting error messages.


----------



## Ask DAE (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes - our bonus week listing is down and we ae working now to bring back up asap. Thanks!


----------



## Ask DAE (Nov 4, 2008)

FYI - the bonus weeks listings were corrected earlier and is up and running. 

Thanks


----------



## g4jnw (Dec 19, 2008)

Have recently bought a timeshare at los claveles and understand it takes a few weeks to get on the dial an exchange database so looking forward to using bonus weeks.
Will be looking around dates 14th Feb or so.
Will probably join the gold membership scheme when everything goes through.

Not much on the european list at the moment but presume the list goes up and down?


----------



## Picker57 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ask DAE said:


> Yes - you are correct. No deposit and no limit on how many bonus weeks you can book! You just have to be a timeshare owner to become a member. Congratulations on your recent timeshare purchase. Don't ever hestitate to contact us directly. We are here to help.



Looks like I need to get familiar with DAE, but I'm wondering if one is considered a timeshare owner if one owns points (eg. Shell Vacation Club) rather than a deeded week. The bonus week thing looks great;  thanks for any tips. 
              ---Zach


----------



## pfaff (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm a Shell owner that recently became a member of DAE. Here is a cut and paste of an email I got from DAE on how a Shell owner can use their system:



> You will need to contact Shell Vacation club to reserve a week to bank with DAE. When you call Shell you can explain to them that you want to bank a week with an exchange company and they should be able to help you in each step of the process. The week will need to be a minimum of 8 week prior to check in, the further out the better. Once you have a week reserved please feel free to contact me directly and I will be more then happy to assist you in banking your week. Please let me know if you have any questions or need any further assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope this helps
pfaff


----------



## Picker57 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you.  That makes sense. Will follow up. 

          Zach


----------



## Ask DAE (Jan 2, 2009)

All correct. A points owner is a timeshare owner to us. We accept 7 day stays as deposits, so regardless of points ownership, we just need to you to turn your points into a week so that we can take the deposit. It's just that simple. 


Thanks for your inquiry and Happy New Year!


----------



## Picker57 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sooo..(please excuse my densitiy on this) I would need to reserve a week and then bank it before I could be considered a member with access to the Bonus Weeks. Is this correct? 

               ----Zach


----------



## rsnash (Jan 3, 2009)

No, you don't need to reserve or bank a week.  You just have to join (for free, but must own a TS somewhere, anywhere, and not necessarily deposit it w/DAE) to see and reserve bonus weeks.


----------



## Picker57 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmm....Am I missing something?  I own points, and when I tried to 'join', I was asked for specific resort information. 

                  ZK


----------



## Patri (Jan 3, 2009)

You have to turn your points into a week at a resort, reserve the week and then deposit it.


----------



## pfaff (Jan 4, 2009)

Picker57 said:


> Hmm....Am I missing something?  I own points, and when I tried to 'join', I was asked for specific resort information.
> 
> ZK



Hey Picker, 

When I joined Dae is was confused how to fill out the application as well, but I entered my info as it pertains to us. For example my point value will allow me one week at a Shell resort so in the application I filled out 1 Week. I didn't add a specific resort because we don't own one defined place, so instead I put my home club. From my understanding it doesn't matter which resort we choose as long as we have the ability to deposit a full week with them so that it can be exchanged for something else. 

Resort 1
Resort Name:	Shell Vacation Club West
Location:	USA
No. of Weeks:	1 Week
If fixed, Check-in Date:	 
If Floating, Start Date:	 
No. of Bedrooms / Sleeps: Varies	 
Resort Member No: (Whatever your Shell account # is)

I'm excited about Dae and plan on depositing and using bonus weeks once my wife's vacation time is approved.


----------



## Picker57 (Jan 4, 2009)

This is great....the fog is now lifting.  Will make another run at enrolling in DAE. Thanks very much for the clarification and the 'template' (us geezers need a lot of spoon-feeding on these things....). 

             --Zach


----------



## thelatedragon (Jun 19, 2009)

DAE, I am a new Shell Vacation Club owner and I am really confused about the bonus week.  At the point of sales, I was told that I could book a bonus week as many times as I want, without using my points.  The bonus week is $199 for resorts in the US and $249 for international resorts.  But when I called to book the bonus week lately, it turned out to be completely different.  One customer service rep told me that I had to bank a week to exchange for a week, and it depends on my luck to get a week for $199.  

What's going on?  I can relate to the original poster.  I got the timeshare without really knowing a lot about it.  I just hope that I can make the best use of it!


----------



## Ask DAE (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello - I think I can help. 

Bonus weeks are available to you via DAE at any time. They are weeks that were not exchanged into within 60 days of their check in date. So you would be shopping from this list of vacation weeks. 

These weeks are priced anywhere from $99 to $599 depending on the place and time to book. 

You can view these weeks anytime online at www.daelive.com, but you have to become a member (at no cost). 

Of course you can always deposit with us and get an exchange - $125 for a domestic exchange and $150 for an Intl exchange. 

Thanks - let me know if you need more info


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 19, 2009)

Ask DAE said:


> You can view these weeks anytime online at www.daelive.com, but you have to become a member (at no cost).



"Title" is a required field. I used "Grand Poobah of the Known Universe." That's a good title. I was thinking originally about using "Emperor of France" but why stop there?


----------



## thelatedragon (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you, DAE, 

DAE, Could you please advise the type of ownership I have.  As a Shell Vacation Member, am I a 

"Timeshare Weeks Owner" or "Points Club Member?"   

-The Dark Warlord and Pistachio


----------



## Ask DAE (Jun 22, 2009)

Shell has a few fixed weeks owners, but most are points club owners. If you own points, you are a "Points Club Member". You can type in Shell Vacation Club as the resort and use Chicago or the location of your "home" resort on the membership application.

When you want to deposit, you simply 'purchase' a 7 days stayw ith your points through Shell and deposit the week with us. 

I hope this helps.


----------

